# what electric motor?



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I couldn't easily find an estimated weight, which will be the most important part of determining power needed for this. It will also depend on how fast you want to go.

As for direct drive vs. transmission, if it had a transmission already, it's best to keep it if possible. Direct drive gives up the mechanical advantage, which can be pretty high (3:1 in low gears). Direct is doable, but your max speed will be limited by the size of the tires and the RPMs of your motor, and acceleration will be blah without the mechanical advantage.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

My guess based on the lack of information provided, you'll want at least an 8" series DC, preferably a 9" series DC, and the stock transmission.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

5810carlos said:


> I am new to this and was wondering what size HP electric motor is need to push a VW dune buggy? and is it better to set up a transmission or set it up stright to the axel?


Carlos -- I recently did a bunch of research, including power requirements, for my '69 VW bug conversion I'm doing. Check out my prior blog post entries on it:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/plug-bug/

NOTE: Most the work posted lately has been restoration. The EV stuff will be coming up in a week or two!

corbin


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

5810carlos said:


> I am new to this and was wondering what size HP electric motor is need to push a VW dune buggy? and is it better to set up a transmission or set it up stright to the axel?


Maybe something like this? http://www.evalbum.com/125 Belongs to member EVfun. It is a 7.2 inch motor. Ask him about it.


----------

